# HBO Now?



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

Now that HBOGo is available, dare I ask about HBO Now?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's a bit more complicated then just adding the app for HBO Now...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538205


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks! Didn't see that before posting.


----------

